# Companion Pigeon and Free-Flight



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Ok, I've done a search on this already, got 3 threads and none seem to be where I plan my focus on.

I just entered the life of a foster and possibly a mate for a little squeeker I found in the loft un-planned and super super concealed under the hay along with his mother! She managed to lift the hay in a way that made it like a little cave and I never noticed. Since he was too late to band and his mother was scheduled for pairing with a new cock bird this year, she had to be removed and the baby had to be fostered, but by who? None of my birds had babies, and I couldn't even try to put a 2 week old in the nest with a pair, disaster would have been the resault. So I took the little one inside and purchased formula for him/her. I plan on keeping this one as a companion bird.

Now I know people train parrots to do this and I have done so successfully with parrots as well. Free-Flight is fun, and the birds seem to love being able to fly around and come back to their human companions, now will a pigeon do this? Well I see it this way, YES if the bird is well trained and had BONDED with me. I have also heard of pigeons being trained to a "BOX" So I planned that from the moment I took this little one in, that he/she would have her very OWN box in which she will use to perch, sleep, eat and drink, (when given, food will never be left in the box). This box will be portable. It will go with her everywhere, she will be transported in this cage as well. 

Do you think if the bird has a bond to me as well as having its "Home" with it at all times would keep the bird from flying off? Parrot people do with without the second option, but I know parrots may be a little more intelligent than pigeons - NOT! lol

Let me know what you all think. I understand it may be a bit risky but we'll never know unless we try. I have read and heard some very nice stories about pigeons as companions. By taking this little guy in, I saved myself from the beak of an African Grey I was going to purchase as a companion this X-Mas. 

I think its time one of the feathered people actually moved into the house so that I can learn more about them, I guess my motivation for this is because I go my lofts and have limited interaction with the birds. Nothing gets personal with them, you come in, feed em, handle them if necessary, clean-up, water, grit and hang around and watch them do their thing. I would also like for the visitors to have a better understanding about the pigeons and having a little indoor mascot might make my attempts alot easier.


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

is there a specific question? Congrats on your companion!


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Roxy,

Yes, I may have forgotten to ask. Companion pigeons, Birds that have been Hand-Fed, never been re-introduced to the loft and kept as Companion birds, could these birds be taught to Free-Fly (outdoors) and come back?


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

Every baby I've ever raised - much in the way you've described - has come back. 

The only problem was that I much prefered having them lead their lives outside with the rest of the local flock of ferals: when it's clear that they've grown up and are ready to confront life in the big city, I leave a window open and wait... Their natural curiosity concerning the outside world does the rest.

In general, and for a more or less long period of time, the bird will return and wait until I let it in - which I do in the beginning, despite the objective of gradually weaning it from the idea of considering my place as _home._

So in answer to your question, in my experience, I think it would be a pretty simple arrangement - but once again, depending on the bird. 

Ultimately, I think it _all_ depends on the bird and your specific relationship. I also think you have to be ready to allow your pigeon to leave and live its life with the flock, if and when it decides to do so. All this really means is that you could start again with another squeaker - which might be a lot of fun, since each of these birds has its own distinct personality and behavoir. On the other hand, you might bond with a bird to the point where it will refuse to consider living anywhere else: in this case, you'll be 'mated' with it for life  

I'm sure input from other members will progressively clarify the issue for you; as for me, the idea seems perfectly feasible.


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Ryannon,

Thanks for the input. I see what you are talking about. I feel the same way, as with any bird, it will want to seek a companion and thats what I'm hoping for, that it will find its companion in me. I am raising a bird that isn't a feral, I could always add the bird back to the loft with the other birds if it decided to choose otherwise. Bringing them up from squeekers is always fun. Like you said, if it doesnt work with this one, I can always try another bird.

Thanks and I'll keep updating. I will get some pictures soon of the little guy.

Luis


----------

